# الكثير يجهلون مخاطر "الكرش"



## جيلان (5 يناير 2010)

الكثير يجهلون مخاطر "الكرش"








الخصر العريض علامة على تكون دهون الأحشاء ​ 

أظهرت دراسة أن تسعة من أصل عشرة أوروبيين غير مدركين للمخاطر الناجمة عن الدهون الزائدة حول الخصر.
وكشفت الدراسة التي أجريت على 12 ألفا من الأوروبيين أن الأغلبية تجهل أن الخصر السمين علامة على تكون صنف خطير من الدهون على عدد من الأعضاء الداخلية.
وجاء في تقرير جلاكسوسميثكلاين –الشركة التي طورت عقارا للتخلص من الوزن- أن "دهون الأحشاء" على علاقة قوية بالصنف الثاني من داء السكري وبالأزمة القلبية.
وأظهر التقرير أن التخلص من الوزن الزائد يبدأ عندما يُدرك الشخص هذا النوع من المخاطر.
وقال مؤلف التقرير تري ماجواير المحاضر الشرفي في جامعة كوينز ببلفاست إن الناس غير واعين بأن دهون الأحشاء التي لا ترى كما لا يمكن تلمسها والتي تتكون في منطقة البطن، هي أساس الداء.
ويعتقدُ أن خطر دهون الأحشاء يكمن في قدرتها على فرز بروتينات وهرمونات التي يمكن أن تتسبب في التهاب قد يتسبب بدوره في إلحاق الضرر بالأوعية الدموية والتسرب إلى الكبد، والتأثير بالتالي على قدرة الجسد على تفتيت السكر والدهون.
وقال ماجواير: "إن أغلب من يعانون من البدانة يعتبرون أن الأمر لا يتعدى نظرة خارجية إلى شكل الجسم، لكن عليهم أن يدركوا أن منافع التخلص من الوزن الزائد صحية وجمالية".
وأظهرت الدراسة أن محيط الخصر علامة هامة على كمية دهون الأحشاء؛ كما أشارت إلى أن التخلص من الوزن الزائد كيفما كان مداه يسهل عملية احتراق هذه الدهون لتصير طاقة.


* تاريخ النشر : الاثنين, 4 يناير/ كانون الثاني, 2010, 12:56 GMT *
*المصدر : BBCArabic*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع خطير فعلا 
ميرسى لك جيلان 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (5 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جيلان فعلا الموضوع خطير


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2010)

*صحيح الكلام يا زميلة

على شان كدة  الرياضة والحماية

مهمة في حياتنا

مشكورة على الموضوع الخطيبر*


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين

شكـــــــــــرا

موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا​*


----------



## جيلان (14 يناير 2010)

ميرسى على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2010)

الحمدلله مافيش

ثانكس
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يناير 2010)

أن "دهون الأحشاء" على علاقة قوية بالصنف الثاني من داء السكري وبالأزمة القلبية.​
*ربنا يحمينا من الامراض
والمفروض الانسان يحافظف على جسمه  عشان يفضل بصحه جيده
ثانكس جيجي*​


----------



## جيلان (15 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههه يارب دايما مارسلينو
منورة يا كوكىى*


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

دا لييه مخاطر كثيرة الكوليسترول والقلب يتبع وتخف اللياقة دا محتاج رياضة جامدة اووووي 
مشكوووووووورة يا عسل


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههه الموضوع هيخوف ناس كتير 

دايما بحب تعليق مسرحيه العيال كبرت ( شاب بكرش ) ههههههههههه

الكرش برضه مش شرط دهون كمان العضلات بتاعت البطن بتكون مرخيه فلازم رياضه بشكل مستمر و خصوصا البطن الانها بتشد عضلات البطن و يا حبذا لو ضغط و معاها دمبلز يوميا لمده نص ساعه هترجع للجسم نشاطه و حيوته من جديد 

شكرا علي الموضوع 

سلام المسيح مع الكل *


----------



## Mason (15 مارس 2010)

_ميرسى على الموضوع _
_كتيييير مهم _
_ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك_​


----------



## جيلان (15 مارس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> دا لييه مخاطر كثيرة الكوليسترول والقلب يتبع وتخف اللياقة دا محتاج رياضة جامدة اووووي
> مشكوووووووورة يا عسل


 
*العفوا يا عسل نورتى*



+ jesus servant + قال:


> *ههههههههههه الموضوع هيخوف ناس كتير *
> 
> *دايما بحب تعليق مسرحيه العيال كبرت ( شاب بكرش ) ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههه يادى النيلة عالشباب والى بيجرالها*




++meso++ قال:


> _ميرسى على الموضوع _
> 
> _كتيييير مهم _
> 
> _ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك_​


 
*شكرا ميسو لمرورك ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)




----------



## جيلان (20 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


>



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## *koki* (20 مارس 2010)




----------



## Dr Fakhry (21 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل و معلومات رائعة جدا وشيقة شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2010)

*شكرا كوكى على مرورك الجميل يا عسل
منورنا دكتور فخرى بمرورك بالموضوع
المسيح يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Sad Ro0se (21 مارس 2010)

*ثانكيو ع الافادة*​


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2010)

*العفوا رونى *


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (2 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

*العفو تاسونى دايما كدى تنورينى بمرورك الجميل*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2010)

*

شكــرا للموضوع والمعلومات المفيده جدا

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
​*


----------



## جيلان (14 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكــرا للموضوع والمعلومات المفيده جدا*​
> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


 

*وحضرتك طيب *
*العفوا يا استاذى ربنا يخليك*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل بس مش تعملينا موضوع

ازاي نتخلص من الكرش يعني تخوفينا وتسبينا كدا ههههههه

شكرا جيلان


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع جميل بس مش تعملينا موضوع
> 
> ازاي نتخلص من الكرش يعني تخوفينا وتسبينا كدا ههههههه
> 
> شكرا جيلان


 
ما بلاش انت .. ده على اساس ان انت عندك كرش اوى يعنى :11azy:
المهم هريح ضميرى بردوا
شرب المية فى نص الاكل او بعده ممنوع .. على الاقل تمر نصف ساعة
تمارين البطن مهمة جدا 
الليمون بيساعد على الحرق بردوا 
طبعا فى الاعلانات يقولك متعملش ريجيم انت بس قلل اكلك ومتاكلش حاجة فيها دهون واعمل رياضة - على اساس ان الحاجات دى مصيف - مش ريجيم يعنى كل ده عشن يقنعك ان الادوية بتاعتهم سهلة هههههههههه


----------

